# Glock 25



## aj84 (Nov 20, 2007)

Newbie here. why is the GLOCK 25 not available to US market .380. Curious to know why???

thanks


----------



## Spyvie (Nov 7, 2007)

Interesting, never heard of this gun so I Googled it...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_25
_"It is not available in the United States for civilian use due to BATFE import restrictions."_

It's a straight blow-back pistol


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm.. Same size as a 19, but in 380...

Maybe it's not imported because nobody would buy it?

lol


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The reason why, according to my Glock literature, is that the U.S. has already established the 9mm and anything less or close to it, like the .380, would be overkill.

Therefore the .380 caliber has stayed with other countries besides the U.S.

This, of course, is the summarized version from what I remember reading.

Or:
"Glock 25 or 28 pistols are not available to the general public in the United States, because a small pistol chambered for the .380 ACP cartridge does not meet the "sporting purposes" criteria for importation of pistols under the Gun Control Act of 1968, according to the BATFE's point system.[2] However, the Glock 25 and 28 pistols are relatively popular in countries where handguns in "military" calibers (.45 ACP, 9mm *Parabellum) may not be purchased by the general public. "


----------



## aj84 (Nov 20, 2007)

great thanks for all the information.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

The 25 doesn't have enough BATF points to be imported. The 26 barely makes it. Caliber is one of the criteria.


----------

